# New Arrival



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

About a month ago you may recall that I confessed to having traded my Porsche Design IWC Ocean 2000.

I lost my cherry on that trade, and for my first time I couldnâ€™t have made it much harder for myself :wallbash: :sadwalk:

Well, the trade was completed earlier this week when this little item arrived :yes2: (jeez the wait was hard!). Not very good pictures, but you know what it looks like.



















Donâ€™t worry, I wonâ€™t attempt a review â€" there are some very well researched and written pieces about this watch â€" and there are some much better pictures too!

Suffice it to say that I am very happy to have this in my collection and, once you get the bracelet properly sized, it really doesnâ€™t feel that big when being worn, honest :yes:

Being the slightly anal sort that I am I have already checked on the availability of parts for a service â€" if I buy a diver I like to know that itâ€™s waterproof, even if Iâ€™m not going to dive with it! At least with a chronograph you can see if everything works.

You wonâ€™t be able to tell from the pictures but the dial and hands appear to be pretty much perfect, possibly replaced at some time. The mineral crystal, however, has quite a few light scratches, only really visible at certain angles and under high resolution photography.

While it is being serviced I can have the crystal changed, but what Iâ€™m not sure about is whether I should have the mineral crystal replaced with a sapphire one that has AR on the inside. The sapphire would be a lot more durable and scratch resistant etc. etc. but will alter the appearance of the dial (youâ€™ve seen the bluing effect AR can have at some angles). Iâ€™ll have to ponder on that a bit more


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Glad the trade went well and you're happy with your major piece of industrial heritage.

I agree it's good to ponder and let it settle into your collection for a while before deciding on anything. It can be tricky to decide between the 'nicely used patina so leave it alone route', or the 'refurb to bring it back to mint' route.

Personally, on something like this, I'd just make sure it was fit for duty and then let it wear its scars with pride.

Enjoy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The best place to get a Ploprof 'restored' (with new parts) is Bienne, hands down. For a movement service and some basic work, Swiss Time Services in the UK are very good.

There is no factory sapphire xtal available, but they are available as an aftermarket part. The colour change is minimal and if you don't like it you can always remove the AR coating with some Polywatch and elbow grease. IMO, a sapphire xtal improves the look and wearability of this watch, YMMV.

To me, your watch looks all-original. There is a slight patina to the hands and dial which match the bezel well. AFAIK there was never a Type 2 replacement dial available after production of the watch ceased, so if anything was replaced it was a long time ago! Very nice find, congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Fantastic watch ,welldone


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks guys - I'm pretty sure I won't be having this one restored, just serviced and resealed, and made a bit tidier with a new crystal.

Colin, thanks for your comments - I was pretty confident everything was okay, just surprised at how clean the dial and hands are - I guess that could be a sign that the case has been well sealed.

I saw the pictures you posted a couple of months ago, of one of yours with the aftermarket sapphire crystal (with AR). As I have one of those crystals so I suppose I may as well use it. Great pictures BTW :yes:

p.s. what does YMMV stand for (I'm hoping it's not "you make me vomit" :lol: )?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Great new addition, look forward to seeing it soon. :tongue2:


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary

Edit:

As Colin has one he wouldn't need to give your version of YMMV, although the rest of us jealous types may be thinking that!

Congrats on a great find, by the way.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Just love those old PloProfs .. and so much nice to look at than that IWC, congrats on a great catch.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Superb looking watch!

Love the way you can see how the watch has been machined  ! Beats the MIM watches of today.

Good ole stainless!

Regs

Bry


----------



## Vic (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks great Bob,

Glad that you like it .

This rare Type II PloProf is completely original,and the Dial and Hands are in exceptional condition.

I am actually wearing my other Type II at the moment ....has a bit more case Wabi,but I had it serviced,and a new crystal installed .

You should try the Omega Mesh bracelet also,as it is very comfortable .

Enjoy it in good health,

Cheers,

Vic 

On my wrist :


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wahoo! great watch  Agree on the saph option, its well worth the money and an easy fit for any watchmaker. Im very pleased with mine


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Vic said:


> Looks great Bob,
> 
> Glad that you like it .
> 
> ...


It is an amazing watch Vic, and I am entirely confident in its authenticity, in all respects :cheers:

As I have found, it is surprisingly comfortable on the original bracelet, but I probably will try it on a mesh - it's got to be done :lol: (I will have to try the rubber strap also!)

Did you get a mineral or sapphire crystal fiited to the one in your picture - it looks great which ever it is :thumbsup:



JonW said:


> Wahoo! great watch  Agree on the saph option, its well worth the money and an easy fit for any watchmaker. Im very pleased with mine


Jon, I had pretty much decided to get the saph fitted, and you have helped confirm that decision, thanks


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Congratulations


----------



## Vic (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Bob,

In my pic the crystal is Mineral,but I am thinking of trying a Sapphire,as I wear the watch regularly.

Cheers,

Vic


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

To repeat what has been said, I had my ploprof restored at Bienne and its the only way to go.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

sorry, but they are "too much" for me....too popular and pricy... :huh:


----------

